# Olympia 2017



## Gregzs (May 26, 2017)

Sadik Trains Delts 15 Weeks Out Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2017)

Ronny Rockel & Milan Sadek Train Shoulders and Chest at Bev's Powerhouse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8PXcUxuGK0


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2017)

California Pro 2017 Gerald Williams

1. Gerald Williams*
2. Sasan Heirati
3. Charles Griffen
4. Eddie Bracamontes
5. Akim Williams
6. Josh Wade
7. Bola Ojex
8. An Nguyen
9. Allen Kuhl
10. Tom?? Ka?par
11. Jeff Long
12. Derek Upshaw
13. Lionel Brown
14. Jon Anderson
15. Keith Williams
16. Omar Deckard
16. Will Harris
16. John Meadows
16. Ra?l S?nchez

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-27580-california-pro-2017-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2017)

Classic Physique Pro Arash Rahbar Arm Day - 15 weeks out of Olympia 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT-dXs6CjsE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2017)

Sadik Trains Legs 13 Weeks Out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW7FKYjbzeA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2017)

SHAWN RHODEN ARMS 13 weeks out workout - STANIMAL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuHeFyTVtMY


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2017)

Shoulder training with Shawn Rhoden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HVtyI5WVSk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Jeremy Buendia Fifteen Weeks Out From Olympia 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMSe1b72bao


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Ronny Rockel - IFBB Pro - Leg training Shortcuts - 12 Weeks out to Mr. Olympia 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKqCPMcMVh8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2017)

Olympia 11 weeks out|IFBB CP Pro Jamie LeRoyce 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ8iE9bXw4M


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2017)

Ronny Rockel - IFBB Pro - Chestday/Brusttraining 10 weeks out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJLE07cXhxo


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2017)

Sadik - Whatever It Takes Part 1 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xi3ZODVkfs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2017)

Chris Bumstead 8 Weeks To Olympia - Return to the Tube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eELlLJe6eTo


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2017)

Milan ??dek trains back 8 weeks before his first appearance on the Olympia stage. Bodyweight is 227 lbs. Age 28 and his trainer is IFBB PRO Tom?? Bure?.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfNxjks3r1s


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2017)

Ryan Terry Stateside Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2017)

Jamie LeRoyce 8 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76UC-w62Cc


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2017)

Shawn Rhoden needs a cameraman. Everyone else has one.

Back workout with Stanimal, Regan Grimes, and Shawn Rhoden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0We2gHkRLg


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2017)

Chris Bumstead 7 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTtdQzk0XYA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2017)

Flex Wheeler Training Legs with Kali Muscle 8 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoQYL4oZAwI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Arm day 7 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JRxkiESYUI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2017)

Shawn Rhoden heavy quad workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFZjkqTdA7E


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2017)

Jeremy Buendia Preparing For W4R 5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsbHPMgb_kE


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Road To Olympia - Destroying Delts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AREej1RONCE


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2017)

Arash Rahbar Posing Practice 5.5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIPVsU9Xt_Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2017)

Jeremy Potvin Road to the O Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pq9AqLhipk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2017)

Ryan Terry Stateside Chest Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cox7RJABkfY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2017)

Jose Raymond Back Day 5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtyTMBlrcK4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2017)

Jeremy Buendia and Jason Poston Hit Chest 5.5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePiQPSawal4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeremy Potvin Road to the O Part 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7Ti3o-O-w


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2017)

Dexter Jackson Road To Olympia 2017 Episode 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12_xqVNCn8A


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2017)

Sadik - Whatever It Takes Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eySMI-GGm14


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2017)

Flex Lewis Chest Day at Bev's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih6bVFRNqvM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2017)

Ryan Terry Stateside 3 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yLxraWhrpQ


----------



## Tots (Sep 4, 2017)

14th cant come quick enough


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2017)

Arash Rahbar Arms 3.5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j2rb9RI8BI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2017)

Jeremy Potvin Road to the O Part 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6FFiBQi8TI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2017)

Ryan Terry Stateside 2 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvLxsxs5XyQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2017)

Sadik - Whatever It Takes Part 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9asjp8Ll1o


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2017)

Sergi Constance Road to Olympia 12 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVHOIhqROYI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2017)

Ondrej Kmostak Chest and Triceps 2 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DPN81DgVTg


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Roelly Winklaar Road to the Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXj_p3hvhGI


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Josh Lenartowicz: Gains - Episode 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riFW9y9w1Ec


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Ahmad Ashkanani Road to Olympia 2017

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzmmpwhzPyg


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Nathan De Asha Road to Olympia Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qETkl5SEXFA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2017)

Sadik - Whatever It Takes Part 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-68aCrRaoHs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2017)

Stan's Olympia Vlog Day 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqoxQ8jOmoU


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2017)

Ryan Terry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6My5UIH2zBk


----------

